# What is Corlon pipe?



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Like the title says. We bought an Arctic Blaster from someplace in northern Alberta and the instructions refer to Corlon pipe. Must be a Canadian term for some common kind of pipe, but what? Anybody know?


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

a quick google search reveals that it is a brand of HDPE pipe.

never heard of it though.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

We used to use it in certain municipalities for services, instead of copper. Now I believe they use pex for underground.? So an insert and standard corporation fittings I do believe..


----------



## CaberTosser (Mar 7, 2013)

Its a PE pipe, I've mostly seen it used on submersible well pumps and rural burial. Its basically a thicker wall version of irrigation tubing and with the same ID will use the same poly insert fittings, though on the few occasions I used it I would use the bronze insert fittings.

It make an excellent sleeve for ground penetrations. I've run underground gas services for landscaping features (firepits, etc) where at the time we used soft type K copper and I'd sleeve it with the leftover Corlon we had.


----------

